
Artificial intelligence, and the rise of the bot enabled agent - Peter424
http://www.geniianalytics.com/2016/11/08/artificial-intelligence-rise-bot-enabled-agent/
======
grzm
Actual title: "Artificial intelligence, and the rise of the bot enabled
agent."

